# nVidia ForceWare 174.74



## moddingfreaX (2. April 2008)

[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Gelöscht! News kann auf der PCGH-Main abgerufen werden![/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## boss3D (2. April 2008)

Die FW 174.74 (für Vista 64 Bit) gibt es aber schon länger auf der nVidia Homepage! Ich habe den Treiber schon fast eine Woche drauf und er läuft einwandfrei.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Overlocked (2. April 2008)

Das ist eine Erweiterung...


----------



## Joshka (4. April 2008)

kann mir vielleicht mal einer erklären, warum ich in CoD4 mit FW 174.74
ohne AA/AF nur noch 2-3 FPS habe, mit 4xAA/4xAF aber 40-45 ?


----------



## Monti (5. April 2008)

Bei mir läuft der Treiber auf der 98GTX einwandfrei.


----------



## kompatibel (9. April 2008)

mit meiner 98gtx auch


----------



## ShrinkField (9. April 2008)

und wann kommt ein neue Treiber für Single GPU Karten o_O ??


----------



## I/O (9. April 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> und wann kommt ein neue Treiber für Single GPU Karten o_O ??


 
Ähmm, 9800GTX=singleGPUkarte


----------



## felix-mgh (9. April 2008)

der is nicht für die 8800Gt kompatibel oder??
Wenn nicht wann kommt denn mal wieder ein neuer für die 8800GT?


----------



## waterman1965 (9. April 2008)

Das wüsste ich auch mal gerne. Erst jubeln sie eine Karte der 8er Reihen nach der anderen raus aber bei den Treibern ist Totentanz. Ich frag mich wo das Problem liegt die 174.... Treiber Auch für die 8er Reihe freizugeben.


----------



## boss3D (10. April 2008)

waterman1965 schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch mal gerne. Erst jubeln sie eine Karte der 8er Reihen nach der anderen raus aber bei den Treibern ist Totentanz. Ich frag mich wo das Problem liegt die 174.... Treiber Auch für die 8er Reihe freizugeben.


 
Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, was ihr alle habt!

Die ForceWare (ich nenne sie so, auch wenn die neuen Treiber "Geforce" heißen) 174.74 (BETA) ist doch schon lange für die GF8 Serie freigegeben!

Siehe hier: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
Und siehe Screen im Anhang!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (10. April 2008)

ihhh ein ie nutzer^^

ich weiß ja nich, aber laut nvidia homepage is das hier mein aktuellster treiber...

http://www.nvidia.de/object/winvista_x64_169.25_whql_de.html


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ihhh ein ie nutzer^^
> 
> ich weiß ja nich, aber laut nvidia homepage is das hier mein aktuellster treiber...
> 
> http://www.nvidia.de/object/winvista_x64_169.25_whql_de.html



Das ist ja auch der WHQL-Treiber, also offiziell freigegeben.
Der 174.74 ist noch eine BETA-Version und somit noch in der Testphase.
Trotzdem unterstützt er auch ältere NVidia-Karten, siehe "Unterstützte Produkte":
http://www.nvidia.de/object/winvista_x64_174.74_de.html


----------



## ShrinkField (11. April 2008)

I/O schrieb:


> Ähmm, 9800GTX=singleGPUkarte



sorry, hatte angenommen für die 9800 GX2, hab nicht richtig gelesen aber oben steht ja nur für die 9ner Serie, deswegen meine frage, wann wieder ein offizieller treiber für die 8800(GTX) Reihe kommt^^


----------



## boss3D (11. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ihhh ein ie nutzer^^
> 
> ich weiß ja nich, aber laut nvidia homepage is das hier mein aktuellster treiber...
> 
> http://www.nvidia.de/object/winvista_x64_169.25_whql_de.html


 
Kannst du nicht lesen?

Der 174.74 ist zwar für die GF8 Karten aktuell noch eine BETA-Version, unterstützen tut er diese aber auf jeden Fall! _(Ganz davon abgesehen, dass er um einiges aktueller ist, als der 169.25!) _

Im Übrigen bietet der 174.74 in fast jedem Spiel eine realtiv hohe Leistungssteigerung im Vergleich zum 169.25. PCGH hatte damals berichtet, dass sogar mit dem 174.16 schon enorme Leistungssteigerungen (va. in Crysis) im Vergleich zum 169.25 bemerkbar waren! > http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...4_sorgt_fuer_bis_zu_65_Prozent_mehr_Leistung/

Also merken: Es gibt nicht nur WHQL- sondern auch BETA-Treiber (die hervorragend funktionieren können)! 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. April 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht lesen?
> 
> Der 174.74 ist zwar für die GF8 Karten aktuell noch eine BETA-Version, unterstützen tut er diese aber auf jeden Fall! _(Ganz davon abgesehen, dass er um einiges aktueller ist, als der 169.25!) _
> 
> ...


 

Von wegen nicht lesen.....

Dein link verweist auf eine 9800gtx ...... erst wenn Du die Einstellung änderst findet man auch die 8800GT/GTS.......also nicht meckern wenn man Dich nicht versteht, sondern dementsprechende links einstellen.....


----------



## Adrenalize (11. April 2008)

Der 174.74 ist bei GF8-Karten als Betatreiber offiziell verfügbar und kann auch gefunden werden, wenn man die Beta-suche benutzt (die Standardtreibersuche zeigt ja immer nur den aktuellsten Final, mit der erweiterten suche findet man auch Betas und ältere Forceware-Versionen).

Der ist soweit auch stabil, auf das "Beta" sollte man nicht allzuviel geben. Die Vorteile überwiegen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## waterman1965 (11. April 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, was ihr alle habt!
> 
> Die ForceWare (ich nenne sie so, auch wenn die neuen Treiber "Geforce" heißen) 174.74 (BETA) ist doch schon lange für die GF8 Serie freigegeben!
> 
> ...


Das ist ja schön aber als Vista64 brauch ich diese blöden 'Whql Treiber. Also bringts nix mit beta


----------



## boss3D (11. April 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der 174.74 ist bei GF8-Karten als Betatreiber offiziell verfügbar und kann auch gefunden werden, wenn man die Beta-suche benutzt (die Standardtreibersuche zeigt ja immer nur den aktuellsten Final, mit der erweiterten suche findet man auch Betas und ältere Forceware-Versionen).
> 
> Der ist soweit auch stabil, auf das "Beta" sollte man nicht allzuviel geben. Die Vorteile überwiegen meiner Meinung nach.


 
*Sehr Richtig!*
Hier gibt es außer einem kleinen Seitenhieb auf "Rosstaeuscher" nichts hinzuzufügen.

_@ Rosstaeuscher_

*Wofür glaubst du denn habe ich den Screenshot angehängt? *

_(Ich will mal nicht so sein und verate es dir:_
_Mir war von Anfang an klar, dass man bei dem Link nur das "Hauptmenü" des Treiberdownloads erreichen würde und dort findet man nun mal nur die aktuellste Graka-Generation [im Übrigen ist dort eine 9800 GX2 zu finden und keine 9800 GTX]. Ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass es für manche Leute schon ein Problem ist, wenn sie dort Treiber für ihre eigene Graka heraussuchen müssen!)_

_@ waterman1965_

_Wieso brauchst du für Vista 64 Bit unbedingt einen WHQL-Treiber? Bei mir läuft die BETA hervorragend!_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## El-Hanfo (11. April 2008)

Ich habe auch windows 64 und der 174.74 beta läuft ohne probleme
btw: ist es normal, dass bei den 64er treibern die nvdisp.inf fehlt?


----------



## boss3D (11. April 2008)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch windows 64 und der 174.74 beta läuft ohne probleme
> btw: ist es normal, dass bei den 64er treibern die nvdisp.inf fehlt?


 
Scheint normal zu sein. Jedenfalls habe ich in meiner 174.74-Installation keine "nvdisp.inf" gefunden.

Wie schon oft erwähnt, funktionieret der/die "Geforce" 174.74 bei mir auch hervorragend!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (11. April 2008)

waterman1965 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön aber als Vista64 brauch ich diese blöden 'Whql Treiber. Also bringts nix mit beta


Absoluter Käse, WHQL hat *nichts* mit der digitalen Treibersignierung zu tun! Die Nvidia-Treiber sind alle signiert, auch die Betas. Ich selber hab den 174.74 Beta ja unter Vista64 hier und es geht problemlos. WHQL ist ja kein Sicherheits- sondern ein Zuverlässigkeitszertifikat. Das macht NVidia bei Betas prinzipiell nicht. Beim Install kommt halt ne Warnung, dass der nicht "zertifiziert" sei, (WHQL), man kann aber dennoch fortsetzen. Bei nem Treiber ohne Signatur würde der Installer abbrechen, da gibts keine Wahl.


----------



## waterman1965 (12. April 2008)

> _@ waterman1965_
> 
> _Wieso brauchst du für Vista 64 Bit unbedingt einen WHQL-Treiber? Bei mir läuft die BETA hervorragend!_
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Echt wusst ich noch garnicht. Naja hab noch net solange Vista und werds doch glatt mal testen. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

